# I must be crazy.



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I have decided to show Sophie in a foundation quarter horse show the end of September.
Sophie is a six year old foundation mare I bought and have trained myself.
She has six weeks under saddle. I do have a carded AQHA show judge who I trailer to a few times a month for direction.
I have never showed a QH at all. The only breed showing I did was Morgan...hunt and saddle seat.
I think I am crazy, but I am going for it.

Sophie...


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't think you are crazy at all Susan. She's a gorgeous girl and it sounds like a load of fun to work towards that goal. The best of luck to you and keep us posted on your progress please.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks! I know we will run across some people who aren't so happy to see a DD there, but we will keep our chin up.
I love my horse, she is a great horse even if she was pink and purple polka dotted. 
I am doing this for fun and horsemanship. Plus I get to meet some forum members there. I am super excited!


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Foundation shows are pretty far removed from traditional aqha shows. Definitely get familiar with their rulebook.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I do know about the "no bling" thing. Luckily I have friends who have shown there to help me also! Thanks Spurstop.


----------

